# Stick and Poke Discussion!



## Athena212 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello stick and pokers....stuck home right now looking to start poking myself again. Been using a lame pencil rig and looking to up my game... What inks do yall use? Best needles? Let's see some pics!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 18, 2020)

Please use the search bar before posting. Theres a somewhat recent thread discussing this already.

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/stick-n-pokes-youve-given.37904/


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 18, 2020)

Once someone made an "epic fail" meme of my shitty stick and poke hand tats.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2020)

@Athena212 
I use a pencil rig too, and have always been happy with it. Its tedious and fun!
I start w a 3rl to do the first lines, then go over it with a 9rl to darken and thicken it up.
In my experience to get them to come out good you just need the patience to go over the lines a dozen and a half times to get a bunch of ink in your skin.
Cant speak to what ink I used as I havent done any for a few years, usually just go to a tattoo supply shop and buy a little 2 oz bottle.
If you want to up your game, I would look into buying a cheap gun to get better lines.
Lastly, lots of pics in that thread @SlankyLanky linked for you. We showed you ours, now you show us yours. 

@Brodiesel710 
I thought this might be youuuuu.....


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 19, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Daddy-O @Brodiesel710 Daddy? No way on earth he'd have a NO RUGRATS tattoo!



Of course not! Just the Phoenix Suns logo, a frowning alien, galloping poodles, eye glasses, some weird monster lookin pizza slice things I drew when I was a kid, and lightning bolts that are totally not white sepremecist, I swear.


----------



## AshAquarius (Feb 20, 2022)

This one took a pretty long time. It's done with a 3round liner needle and cheap Millennium brand inks(which were kind of dried up, I had to rehydrate them with a bit of water and that actually seemed to work, tattoo is still going strong 5+ years later)


----------

